# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  كيمياء توجيهي مقترح

## محمد الزغول

كيمياء توجيهي مقترح

----------


## زهير جرار

مشكور استاذ محمد ..

----------


## motaz

:Big Grin:  jf thanx

----------


## shadi_abuali

الله يوفقك

----------


## سيف الجمل

مشكووووور استاذ وقريبا على الموقع

http://mohmmadzg.p2h.info/

----------


## Mohammad Al ma'aitah

_الله يعطيك العافية استاذ محمد_

----------


## ياسر حجاوي

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلوات الهامة جدا

----------


## mahmou ayyad

مشكور استاذ محمد, الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محمد مخلد المعايعه

ملك الكيمياء والله
 ويعطيك الف الف عافيه يا شيخ

----------


## عامر عطيه

مشكووووووووور يا غالي

----------


## عامر عطيه

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه :Jordan:

----------


## ibrahem1214

ه9عختنحنمكنم

----------


## سحسود

الله يجزيك الخير :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## secret2030

ssdaabsvbdsva

----------


## secret2030

sdfddffdadasd

----------


## fmm

بدي كيمياء اقتصاد منزلي

----------


## محمدتامر

مشكور استاذ محمد

----------


## awawde1979

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## malek hani qafisheh

:15 9 14[1]:  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## wardeh

*merci jedan 2lak ya ostaaz ..*

----------

